# forellensee storkesoen/storchensee



## markuskassel (18. März 2009)

hallo zusammen.
fahre mitte august zum oben genannten storkesoen.
kann mir jemand was über den see sagen?
tiefe? gute plätze? oder was euch sonst noch so einfällt.
würde mich freuen. und danke im voraus


----------



## markuskassel (19. März 2009)

*AW: forellensee storkesoen/storchensee*

niemand ein paar infos für mich???


----------



## Streeni (19. März 2009)

*AW: forellensee storkesoen/storchensee*

Den kenn ich zwar nicht, kann Dir aber sagen der See von Hvilested bei Kolding ist einfach klasse, der setzt Super Fische ein und gross sind die. Fahre mind. 4-5 mal im Jahr hin, wurde noch nie enttäuscht. Kannst Dich ja mal melden wenn Du mehr wissen möchtest.


----------



## carp-hunter-10 (3. April 2009)

*AW: forellensee storkesoen/storchensee*

ich fahre bald auch nach DK, habe mir auch den Forellenteich storkesoen ausgeguckt..aber der andere würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## troutnorge (3. April 2009)

*AW: forellensee storkesoen/storchensee*

Hallo,

unter http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1806872&highlight=troutnorge#post1806872 habe ich mal einen Erfahrungsbericht zum Storkesoen verfasst. Vielleicht hilft es euch weiter.

Viele Grüße

Micha


----------



## Lachskönig (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: forellensee storkesoen/storchensee*

kommt zwar etwas spät, aber ich kann dir viel über ribe storkesoen erzählen. ^^
in den letzen jahren ist dort nicht mehr viel los, um genau zu sein fast nichts mehr. ich versteh aber nicht warum.
seit jahren fahre ich dort mindestens 1 mal im jahr hin und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
ausgesetzt wird dort eigentlich immer wenn ich dort bin. ich bin meistens am kleinen see am hinteren ende, wo das wasser nicht so tief ist. da lohnt es sich auch mal mit spinner oder wobbler zu fischen!
aber meistens benutze ich eine 3.90m rute mit 0.20 mono hauptschnur, 20g schwimmenden sbirolino, 2m vorfach und 8er haken mit forellenteig. bringt eigentlich immer ein paar fische, auch am großen see zu empfehlen.
dort habe ich meine größte forelle gefangen mit 8kg und andere gute zwischen 4-6kg.
am großen see bin ich auch oft erfolgreich gewesen mit einer leichten pose und tauwurm oder bienenmade. eigentlich fängt man da immer etwas, egal wie. 
der kleinere see hat eine tiefe von 3m, der große bis zu 5m. die seen haben fast kein kraut, deswegen keine hänger zu erwarten.

ps: vor einigen wochen haben jugendliche das haus am see abgebrannt (brandstiftung) und somit wird einige zeit nicht mehr ausgesetzt, aber trotzdem etwas gefangen, also kann man dort trotzdem noch angeln.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: forellensee storkesoen/storchensee*



Lachskönig schrieb:


> kommt zwar etwas spät, aber ich kann dir viel über ribe storkesoen erzählen. ^^
> in den letzen jahren ist dort nicht mehr viel los, um genau zu sein fast nichts mehr. ich versteh aber nicht warum.
> seit jahren fahre ich dort mindestens 1 mal im jahr hin und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
> ausgesetzt wird dort eigentlich immer wenn ich dort bin. ich bin meistens am kleinen see am hinteren ende, wo das wasser nicht so tief ist. da lohnt es sich auch mal mit spinner oder wobbler zu fischen!
> ...


 


Wo jetzt,am großen,am kleinen,oder generell überhaupt 
nichts mehr?#c


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## tomekkk (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: forellensee storkesoen/storchensee*

Hallo. 
Also ich war genau an dem Wochenende da Als das Haus abgebrannt ist. Und ich war sehr angepisst von den Verhältnissen dort. Es wurden ca 30 Fische ausgesetzt, 15 in den kleinen und 15 in den Großen. Das war der Besatz für 2 Tage. Bei durchschnittlich ca. 30 Anglern. Und das war an den 2 Tagen bevor das Haus abgebrannt ist. Naja ich fahre nie wieder dort hin. Lg Thomas


----------



## ALBI8805 (17. November 2011)

*AW: forellensee storkesoen/storchensee*

Und war jetzt nie meher jemand da, habe erfahren von einem arbeitskolegen das es dort immer gut wahr aber er war auch schon 2 j nicht mehr dort ??? war jemad da bitte um infos


----------

